# Age old debate



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Which is better the 9mm or .45acp? I feel that the 9mm is the better caliber because of Cost, follow up shots, and greater capacity. In a panel of experts most feel the same way for various reasons. 
Here are is the link and their reasons.
.45 ACP vs 9mm: 14 Experts Give Their Answers


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I like a "nine" in the pocket and a .45 on the hip.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The controversy is not only contrived, perhaps merely to sell magazines and newspapers, but also meaningless.

Accurate shooting trumps ballistics, every time.

If you can place your bullets accurately while you are under extreme pressure, the caliber you are shooting is not important.
And if you can't place your bullets accurately while you are under extreme pressure, the caliber you are shooting is also not important.

Corollary: An accurate hit with a .22 rimfire will beat a miss with a .44 Magnum, each and every time.
Corollary: You can't miss fast enough to win a gunfight.

I personally believe religiously in the superior effectiveness of the .45 ACP cartridge. (It is, in fact, my _only_ religion: The Church of J.M. Browning.)
However, due to arthritis issues, I now carry, _with complete confidence_, a .380 ACP pistol. (Well, at least it was designed by Mr. Browning.)
Why "complete confidence"? Because I know that I can hit accurately with it, under extreme pressure.

And what is my secret?
It's no secret. I'll tell you: Practice, practice, practice...and a lot of experience, too.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I like 9mm over the .45 ACP for many of the reasons given by the panel in the article. I have found that when I do double taps or speed dumps in practice that my placement is much better with the 9mm. Placement trumps power and putting multiple shots on target fast is an obvious advantage. Also the fact that magazine changes are less frequent seals the deal.

GW


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

More accurate more often more consistent with my 9mm....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It doesn't matter. I like to shoot .45 ACP most of all, because it is very comfortable for me. I shoot 9mm, too, because it's cheaper. I like it, but slightly less than a .45 ACP, for no particular reason. Both rounds have small advantages in different areas, none of which matter, if the proper ammo is used and the bullet is placed on target.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Which do you shoot better?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't tell any difference, with full sized semi-autos. I shoot different type and sized guns with varying degrees of accuracy, but it has nothing much to do with what they are chambered in.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Some states only allow ten rounds in a magazine.
Don't blame the state, but equal rounds to equal rounds is a better comparison for the round itself, maybe ten rounds for everyone one day.

I would pick the 9mm if I had 500 rounds and only 100 rounds of 45 acp.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Since I am not going to battle, I would rather have a .45 than a 9.
Unless we are talking ballistic vests, I would prefer something that has done the job well for 100 years.
You use what your want, but the debate is stupid.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Wasn't the 9mm invented in 1902 and the .45acp in 1904. Wound pathologist can't tell the difference and the 45 ball has the about same stopping rate of the 9mm ball according to the military. ect.....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

When the .45 ACP came into common use by the military, it was intended to be an improvement over revolvers. The .38's of that time were not doing a good job of stopping drug-crazed religious zealots, in the Philippines, and the .45 Colt SAA that the military was still using was slower in rapid-fire. The .45 ACP was a great compromise that worked pretty well in that role, and was very popular for about 75 years. It was perceived (by Americans) to be more powerful than 9mm, for all of that time - it may have been, with the ammo of that time. 

It has only been a few years since ammo makers have produced ammo that improves 9mm terminal performance enough to change that perception. The .45 ACP defense ammo has also been improved, but the velocity differences may make the 9mm improvements more noticeable.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Beretta 71, .22 LR.

Israeli air marshals chose it. Light recoil, accurate, and at close range - deadly. A head shot still kills.


When the range increases and the goal is knockdown over death, then the bigger bullets prevail.

Accuracy and application still decide the choice, and today we have so many choices, you almost have to carry 3 guns.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The .45 ACP round was formulated to equal the ballistics of the old .45 Schofield/Colt military revolver round. (This is not the same as the .45 "Long" Colt round.)
If I remember correctly, the 9mm Parabellum round was loaded "hot," to better operate the Luger pistol. Although its bullet was smaller and lighter, it also moved a lot faster than did the .45's bullet.

It is possible that both rounds deliver the same amount of energy, but the Thompson-and-LeGarde tests showed that the .45 ACP's bullet was more likely to remain within the target, thereby transferring all of its energy, while the 9mm round's bullet was more likely to "punch all the way through," taking some of its energy out with it.
Back in the bad old days, the 9mm was metaphorically referred to as "a needle," while the .45 ACP was seen as "a hammer." Of course, against any kind of body armor, the whole picture changes quite radically.


----------

